# Anyone use Remember The Milk on their Kindle?



## cmhodge (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, I like to use the to do list Remember the Milk. I came across this article http://www.ereadernewsandreviews.com/tips-tricks-11-using-remember-the-milk-on-your-kindle/ that says you can use it on your Kindle. The problem is, I am not able to type into the login screen. Anyone out their have success with RTM on the Kindle?


----------



## SteveB4 (Sep 23, 2010)

Try using the regular, not the mobile, url. It's not elegant, but it works fine.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

SteveB4 said:


> Try using the regular, not the mobile, url. It's not elegant, but it works fine.


Now that's something I might use. I love RTM.


----------

